# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC on FOX: Diaz vs. Miller Prelims Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> *Preliminary Card - Airing on FUEL
> (Facebook or UFC.tv for international viewers):*
> Tony Ferguson vs. Michael Johnson
> John Dodson vs. Tim Elliott
> ...


*Please direct all threads/posts regarding these fights into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

El Cucuy!!!


----------



## tommydervan (Apr 26, 2012)

I got Diaz on this, fo sheezie:thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Johnson will actually be a good test for Ferguson. Johnson has been improving his stand up, and his take down defense is looking solid. He managed to stuff former three time All American wrestler Shane Roller's take downs very well up until the third round of their fight and still managed to get back to his feet winning a decision. Ferguson will probably have to keep this fight standing which I'm sure he will oblige too.

One problem that I think may be a factor in this fight for Johnson is his conditioning. He needs to keep working on that because if this fight goes all three rounds, I think that sort of favors Ferguson. This one will probably go the distance. I'm leaning toward Ferguson, but I wouldn't be surprised if Johnson got the win.

Also, good to see Dodson fighting again. I don't know much about Elliot other than his win over Pulver. That's not as impressive as it used to be, so that doesn't tell us much about him. Dodson looked impressive on the ultimate fighter and in the finals when he got a quick win over a decent prospect, Dillashaw. It's kind of hard to give an opinion on this fight when not knowing much about his opponent, but I don't see the UFC giving him a hard fight after just winning the ultimate fighter tournament. They want to build up this prospect who could be very marketable. He had a funny personality on the show and was sort of controversial with his antics. I didn't mind them, but others did.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dodson is awesome to watch fight. Hoping he pulls off the win.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

big fan of hathaway... if he can get his ground game under control or at least his TDD then i see a future contender in out midst..


----------



## WarpedDude (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's the weigh in video I can't wait for this one!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

looking forward to watching dodson and hathaway

johnson and ferguson could be interesting too


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Vemola at MW?
:laugh:


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

What time will this start?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

In 20 minutes on UFC facebook! Unless they get delayed like usual.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Devil_Bingo said:


> What time will this start?


Prelims on facebook are on in 10 minutes. Then the rest are on in an hour an 10 minutes on fuel.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like Massenzio by RNC in the third or decision....Vemola is not a good fighter, his Czech National Wrestling credentials mean absolutely nothing, and he's going to gas.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope this is a loser leaves town match....


And goodbye Massenzio.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Massenzio breeding trought the mouth after 1:15 not a good sign... :confused05:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, hopefully this is the last time we have to watch Massenzio in the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Massenzio is awful. BJJ black belt that gets triangled by Brian Stann and no hooks rear naked choked by a white belt.


Who gave him that black belt, Ronald Macdonald?


This next fight is a mismatch as far as I'm concerned, I expect Denis to absolutely roll Delorme and stop him.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice to finally see Karlos get a much needed W.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The problem with this match is Denis is just a bit too explosive for Delorme and Delorme should have big trouble taking him down.....on the feet he's getting crushed.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd love to see Delorme KOd, the guy has a very cocky demeanor


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh my God.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, that is why I like watching MMA. Dude getting his ass kicked but grits it out and pulls off the win.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Omg, What A Fight!!!!!!

**** Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

WHAT A FIGHT! I can't believe what we just saw!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why would he even tap....smh


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

SHIT! What a fight!


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Somehow I doubt these guys will get an award for that with Diaz vs Miller coming up..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Where do we get the Fuel prelims in the UK? Still on Facebook?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

"El Guapo" said:


> Somehow I doubt these guys will get an award for that with Diaz vs Miller coming up..


I think it depends if it gets reshown on the fox card or not. If so they have a legit chance at SoTN and FoTN.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Both guys were impressive. Can't believe he tapped with one second to go though. You know he's gonna regret that forever


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Delorme had a sneaky amount of toughness that allowed him to beat the better fighter.....Denis really just wasn't tough enough.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow.What a fight..i feel sorry for that guy,imagine tapping like a second before the bell ring.That must hunt him like forever..


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank god for the rewind function in the stream software.
I'm gonna watch that again!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

The only good thing Massenzio possess is his nickname. Everything else is just "meh".

And what a chin and willing to win by Delorme! Impressed by his performance after having his ass kicked by The Ninja of Love. I wanted a Denis win but after what I saw, I'm not too mad about the result, though. Great display of heart by Roland.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Great fight, Denis lost because he started taking him too lightly.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Delorme acted very cocky for a guy that just got beat up for most of a fight and then pulled off a come from behind win. He needs to remember the competition he is fighting. Good win none the less. He showed a good chin and grappling skills once he got it on the ground.

Denis on the other hand should feel a little embarrassed for tapping out with one second to go. Maybe he didn't realize the round had 1 second remaining. I remember Houston Alexander said something along the lines of he wouldn't have tapped against Schafer if he had known there were only a few seconds left in the round of their fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

These breaks are pissing me off....I don't want to wait a half hour before every fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Loved the Denis vs Delorme fight too, try living up to that facebook fight Fuel tv and Fox fights. I wasn't one of them but the 6 people who picked Delorme in a straight up poll could have gotten some nice odds in the vbookie where nobody picked him. Or, you know, a real bookie would be the way to go if you really knew.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

How the bookies have bermudez as the favourite in this fight is beyond me. Garza is more experienced, beaten better competition and has a style that matches up well with bermudez


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> These breaks are pissing me off....I don't want to wait a half hour before every fight.


Yes, at least they should have some extra feature in case the fight ends early. The breaks are really annoting.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> Denis on the other hand should feel a little embarrassed for tapping out with one second to go. Maybe he didn't realize the round had 1 second remaining. I remember Houston Alexander said something along the lines of he wouldn't have tapped against Schafer if he had known there were only a few seconds left in the round of their fight.


He was going out he wouldn't have lasted another 2 seconds. He was barely conscious for several seconds after the choke was released.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Eh, I suppose. He really blew it either way. That fight was almost gift wrapped for him as it progressed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope Bermudez wins but the size difference may be too much.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I got Bermudez up 2 to nothing, he's got some killer slams and I'm digging the ground and pound.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Jup.Bermudez got this by 2-0 so far.If he continue like this he wins this!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> How the bookies have bermudez as the favourite in this fight is beyond me. Garza is more experienced, beaten better competition and has a style that matches up well with bermudez


lol what....how does a big tall guy with mediocre submission grappling ability match up well with a guy like Bermudez?



osmium said:


> He was going out he wouldn't have lasted another 2 seconds. He was barely conscious for several seconds after the choke was released.


Doesn't matter. Ryan Couture got choked out at the end of a round and won the fight a round later.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Absolute garbage stand up, that rule can't be eliminated from MMA soon enough.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Great fight by Bermudez.Totaly domination!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyrone Biggums ftw, Bermudez 4 FW Champ.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Garza is so overrated...wouldn't surprise me to see him on the regional circuit in a year or two.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Garza has some nice flash finishes, but other than that, he's an average at best fighter. He failed to make it into the TUF house one season. Take that however you want too.

I picked Bermudez to win this one. This is a good match up for him.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

WAR John TROLLISH Cholish!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Come on Cholish!

EDIT: They're still promoting UFC 3? Must have done worse than I thought.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

I dont like Castillo.GO CHOLISH!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Not a big fan of Castillo, he's kind of a jerk. Of course that's just from interviews so who knows how he really is. Still, I'll be pulling for Cholish here even though I know nothing about him.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty lackluster round. I barely gave it to Castillo but wouldn't argue if Cholish got it.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Booing? Why do these people go to MMA events?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapstick said:


> Booing? Why do these people go to MMA events?


To see entertaining fights. Ie, not this.


Alright, Castillo easily stole that 2nd round...could be on his way to a decision.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmm 19-19 atm for me.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

God damn it. I had that round for Cholish till the slam at the end. Looks like Cholish might need a finish.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> To see entertaining fights. Ie, not this.
> 
> 
> Alright, Castillo easily stole that 2nd round...*could be on his way to a decision*.


What a surprise seen a Alpha Male fighter going to a decision win...


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Surley you have the common sense to realise not every fight is a slugfest. It really does my head in, it ruins the atmosphere


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Whether or not he fights for Alpha Male has little to do with him going to a decision but rather his skill set isn't really conducive to finishing fighters at the highest level.



slapstick said:


> Surley you have the common sense to realise not every fight is a slugfest. It really does my head in, it ruins the atmosphere


What makes you think I even care about slugfests? Even technically this is a boring fight.

As are most fights with little activity and marginal offense.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Boring fight..


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Cholish has such a weird striking style. He would run at Castillo with his hands completely at his waist then throw one wind up punch. He'll get KO'd if he keeps doing that.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Whether or not he fights for Alpha Male has little to do with him going to a decision but rather his skill set isn't really conducive to finishing fighters at the highest level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes its a boring fight.But as long as there is humans in the cage we can not demand 100% entertaining fights all the time.Thats not realistic!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

29-28 Castillo for me


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hoping Lineker KO's Guadinot.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I wasn't saying you do. I am talking about retarded people who think that 'cagefighting' is just some uber brutal slug fest and then boo when it isn't, if you dont like it **** off home.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This fight will be interesting....Linker is an absolute stud but he missed weight and this is his first fight at 125..could effect him.


I still fully expect Linker to clobber Guadinot.



VikingKing said:


> Yes its a boring fight.But as long as there is humans in the cage we can not demand 100% entertaining fights all the time.Thats not realistic!


No one is demanding anything, they are simply voicing their displeasure with something they paid a large amount of money to see.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapstick said:


> I wasn't saying you do. I am talking about retarded people who think that 'cagefighting' is just some uber brutal slug fest and then boo when it isn't, if you dont like it **** off home.


Nah I'm pretty sure the UFC digs selling out arenas and are not going to want people to leave just because they are booing boring fights.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> This fight will be interesting....Linker is an absolute stud but he missed weight and this is his first fight at 125..could effect him.
> 
> 
> I still fully expect Linker to clobber Guadinot.
> ...


He didn't make weight in the 2 hours after the weight-ins?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not sure...Wikipedia has it as a catchweight fight...but I think they would've said so by now on the broadcast....regardless, he probably had a bad cut so we'll see if it hinders him....otherwise he should beat Guadinot no problem.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-9 Lineker.

Brutal start to the fight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lineker is like a 125lbs Nick Diaz, working the body brutally

Upsets galore on the prelims!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Big win for Gaudinot. Guy's tough as hell at 125.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

submission of the night imo 
wow that was nice!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Those Brazilians don't really like to tap. :thumb02:


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

******* awsome fight! It had all you could have in a great fight


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Have nightmares about that happening to me in BJJ, trapped arms so can't tap gonna have to go lights out


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Just verbal tap if your arm's trapped.


I think there was way too much of a "John Hathaway sucks now" anti-bandwagon after his last two showings....totally neglecting the dude is 24.....Krauss is under him skill wise and hasn't fought since 2010 for whatever reason.

I like Hathaway to have a good showing here.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Krauss looks like Bisping.

Hopefully Hathaway can get back on track.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Have u tried verbal tapping from a tight guillotine... Not easy! 

Hope Hathaway takes this but think Krauss might be a dark horse at WW


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bisping by Una....o wait.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Huge Knee!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hathaway has the Okami disease.....can control a fight for days...abysmal finishing ability.

There's no way this fight should still be going....that was exceptionally poor. He had the dude dead to rites on the ground, whiffed horribly on a stationary target, then proceeded to smother himself and get no shots off for the next two minutes....


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agreed, he leaves himself open to getting boetsched, should have finished this fight already


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well Hathaway is certainly winning but it looks like it'll be another decision.


EDIT: Wobble the dude with a flying knee...back away.....what the **** is wrong with you Hathaway?


Krauss shouldn't have had to fight Hathaway after such a long layoff. He's a prospect himself and has missed a lot of time.


Hathaway has the worst finishing ability I've seen in a while. I question if the dude dislikes hurting people.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great showing from Hathaway, could have finished though. His striking attack is coming on great and he has insane wrestling for a Brit. Just needs to work on that killer instinct


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

FFL time.

War Jon "The Magician" Dodson!

Kind of nervous though.....Tim Elliot is no joke.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good performance from Hathaway!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, but he's never fought a magician before. 

This is a step up in competition for Elliot. Dodson seems to be well rounded with some power and speed. He has also never been finished in professional MMA. I'll pick him to win in this fight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Flyweights are just f**king awesome!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

double poke of doom


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rofl at the slap to the cup....Elliot was embellishing though...either that or his cup is completely useless.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Elliott is a crazy man. Wild 2 rounds.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Greg Jackson doesn't seem to care one bit about the safety of his fighters....it's odd.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Should be a decision for Dodson, on the basis of the first two rounds.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Robbery alert


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Got big cred on El Cucuy, hopefully he takes the KO.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That hurt hand threw Dodson off during the third round. Elliot was able to take the third round because of that, but Dodson still wins the decision after comfortably taking the first 2 rounds. Good win for him!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> Robbery alert


Hardly.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Why are the crowd booing that was a spirited fight which dodson clearly won..Dumb azzes


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Ferguson is probably the favorite, but Johnson is no push over. This should be fairly competitive.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

agreed to disagree


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Johnson took the first rather easily....the question is will his cardio and chin hold up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> 1st 2 rounds were very close, he owned him in the 3rd...35+ strikes ahead....yea it was a robbery.
> 
> The crowd even knew it and they were chanting for dodson the whole time.


The first two rounds were close, but won by Dodson. His getting owned in the third round doesn't change the fact that he won the first two. How is that a robbery? 

As for the fans, they're currently booing Ferguson vs. Johnson, a technical striking battle which doesn't merit booing whatsoever. The fans tonight are clearly idiots, and if you feel like using them as a measuring stick, knock yourself out.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This isn't pride, Dodson edging the first and second and Elliot winning the third still means Dodson won. Besides, he broke his hand. That's probably the only reason Elliot won the third round.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I wish I was there, so I could hunt down the douche in the crowd moaning like a bear taking a crap, "BOOOOooaahhhh."

Also, Tony has a hell of a chin.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

There's one annoying guy who chant "boring" in almost every fight. What a jackass.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Michael Johnson is winning the fight tbh....maybe Ferguson got the 2nd.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

These fans are seriously facking buffoons. 

I know it isn't just the Americans, but they're the worst for this shite. There's no reason to be booing this fight, fecking morons.

I've got Johnson up two rounds.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I had a feeling this would happen. Johnson has been improving a lot since the ultimate fighter, he just needs to keep working on that submission defense. That aspect of his game just doesn't matter much in this fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm done betting on this tbqh....assholes like Ferguson just take the spirit out of it. This is the second times I've lost over 80 percent of my bankroll because some asshole decided to stare at his opponent for three rounds.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

This crowd needs to **** off! They are ruining this event for me  GGGRRRRR


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Someone tell that big eared freak you can't win a fight by feinting. Perhaps he was drunk since we all know how irrational he is when he's drunk.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Very decisive decision win by johnson. He looked great, tony just couldnt find the over hand right or a upper cut at all that fight. One thing he did do though was utilize the jab. He shouldve used it more.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

A TUF finalist beating a TUF winner. This fight must be extra sweet for Johnson because of that. I know it would be for me if I trained and fought that hard in the TUF competition and fell short in the finals against Brookins after having a competitive fight. Winning this would be like the next best thing.

I'm glad I wasn't crazy giving him a chance in this fight. He's a good fighter and if he had decent BJJ, he could be a contender.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapstick said:


> This crowd needs to **** off! They are ruining this event for me  GGGRRRRR


Put it on mute. Not rocket science.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Barry Lawal now?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Barry is fighting Lavar Johnson.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nevermind, found it. I have like 3 fox channels. It gets confusing. =P


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Guess Dodson broke his hand in round 1



> John Dodson won a unanimous decision over a tough and game Timothy Elliott on Saturday night, and he fought much of it one handed.
> 
> It was noted during the fight that Dodson was favoring his left hand, and by the third round he wasn’t throwing it much at all.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/john-dodson-suffers-broken-hand-in-first-round-against-tim-elliott


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Exactly, so that guy saying Elliot was robbed was off. Even with the broken hand, Dodson won 29-28. If he had never broken his hand, I'm convinced he would have won a 30-27 decision. Elliot's wild style wasn't working.

The fact that Dodson still won a decision in a fight that stayed standing with a broken hand is impressive.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Any gif of the double eye poke of doom?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Johnson is just lighting fast and very fluid with his striking. Too bad we didn't see any grappling though, i'm sure training with the Blackzilians has helped him out a lot in that department.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Michael Johnson my man! Great fight, it was smart move by me to bet on him, the odds were rediculous


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good job taking those odds. I didn't understand how Ferguson was such a favorite over Johnson. The only thing that might come to mind is that Ferguson was known as a TUF winner while Johnson was known as a TUF finalist. I'm sure that clouded some fans' minds. If people actually looked at their skill sets, they would have realize that it was a very even fight that Johnson was capable of winning, as shown obviously, considering he did win.


----------

